# Disney closes LucasArts Studio and 3D Star Wars Post-poned.



## Xiphos68 (Apr 3, 2013)

Disney closing LucasArts game studio

3D Re-Releases of Star Wars: Episode II and Episode III Cancelled - ComingSoon.net



> Lucasfilm has decided to postpone this fall's scheduled release of Star Wars Episodes II and III in 3D. Given the recent development that we are moving forward with a new Star Wars trilogy, we will now focus 100 percent of our efforts on Star Wars: Episode VII in order to ensure the best possible experience for our fans. We will post further information about our 3D release plans at a later date.



Thoughts?


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 3, 2013)

Quite sad that all those lay offs have happened but Disney is pretty cut throat when it comes to business so I'm not surprised. 

As for 3D Star Wars, not even bothered. I hate movies in 3D, they give me headaches and I find 3D too intrusive and distracting. Plus how many remasters of the old Star Wars films do we need?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 3, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> Quite sad that all those lay offs have happened but Disney is pretty cut throat when it comes to business so I'm not surprised.
> 
> As for 3D Star Wars, not even bothered. I hate movies in 3D, they give me headaches and I find 3D too intrusive and distracting. Plus how many remasters of the old Star Wars films do we need?



Yeah. It is sad. America does not have enough jobs as it is. 

I was looking forward to the 3-D aspect. I thought they might bring something cool to the table so to speak.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 3, 2013)

I seem to recall that "they" said prior to the 3D re-release of Ep I that they would only do the other episodes if Ep I was successful. I think most of us could have predicted how that would go. 

Some of us here waxed about some of this stuff at the time:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/132520-star-wars-3d-no-its-not-possible.html

Sucks to hear anybody is losing a job, but I expect most of those cats can still find work down the street at Disney itself, presuming they have any desire to do so. I can't imagine 'x years experience @ LucasArts' looks bad on anybody's resume.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 3, 2013)

I was so fucking excited for the new Battlefront and 1313...shitty.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 3, 2013)

I couldn't care less about the 3D remasters but knowing Disney's recent track record I can't say I'm surprised by this cause over the past ten years or so they've gradually shut off/restructured a lot of their own divisions/properties.

For example Disney used to have a pretty good track record with console gaming (Aladdin on the SNES anyone?) but they want nothing to do with gaming now and even admitted they can't be bothered doing games for any of the Lucasarts properties they bought last year either which I find quite shocking and very disapointing.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 4, 2013)

This saddens me because of the legacy of LucasArts games that go beyond the Star Wars franchise. An unfortunate loss, but a product of a highly competitive gaming market where you need to produce AAA titles consistently or get driven into the ground.

so long, LucasArts


----------



## MailMan (Apr 4, 2013)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I was so fucking excited for the new Battlefront and 1313...shitty.



Me too, but other developers can still get the licence from Disney to make these games, so maybe not all is lost...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 4, 2013)

MailMan said:


> Me too, but other developers can still get the licence from Disney to make these games, so maybe not all is lost...



This.


Hopefully snatches them up, there are some good titles up for grabs.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 5, 2013)

If I remember Lucasarts created monkey island and Grim Fandango, two of the best games ever! Where is a millionaire to buy them and restart the series when you need him?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 5, 2013)

How appropriate, you fight like a cow.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 5, 2013)

If anything, Disney will release Battlefront as an iPhone game and think that's suitable


----------

